# Bondera: Tile adhesive on a roll



## Donovan (Jan 29, 2008)

Just flipped open the new issue of JLC and on the inside cover is this ad for Bondera. Anyone ever used the stuff? Seems a little tooooooo good to be true. Interested in hearing ANY positive things about this, but I will be surprised to hear that it does all that it says.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

It's made by Grace, who also produce many other products including Vycor flashing membrane which is a great product. It seems to be geared toward the DIY market. Lowe's sells it if that is any indication.....

http://www.bonderatilematset.com/


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

I haven't used it, but Michael Byrne has the inside scoop, read Post #5, http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51704&highlight=Bondera


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah....lemme know how that works out for ya. _Maybe_ it would be suitable for a small splash....but hell, I'd use mastic first. The only things it would be useful for are already easy enough to do the conventional way.....how much lazier do you need to be. I cant' think of one single "peel-n-stick" product that has EVER been associated with quality. I am associated with quality, I'd like to stay that way. There is no free lunch. Just my .02.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I am associated with quality,


Michael Byrne is as well and there has to be something to the product if he is involved with it. And if you know who he is, then you'll know it's not about a paycheck.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, I know who Byrne is. Doesn't change the product though. Tell me this....what happens when the surface is less than perfectly flat?


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

That is the same question I have. I do not know much about the product other than what is in the JLC thread link I posted. I just thought it was interesting that he was involved with the product.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wonder what kind of ANSI rating this carries. 

Also, is there a TCNA method available for this material?


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Wonder what kind of ANSI rating this carries.
> 
> Also, is there a TCNA method available for this material?


 
They probably opted for "field" testing


----------

